# Does anyone get album art over Bluetooth from Android phone?



## poisike (Oct 23, 2014)

I have retrofitted NBT in my E90 with latest updates applied. I use Nexus 5 phone (Android 5.0.1) and everything works great except I don't get album art over Bluetooth from any app (have tried Spotify, Google Music, Deezer and Tunein Radio).

I tried with iPad and NBT displayed album art over Bluetooth without any problems (tested with Spotify app). So it seems to work from IOS device, but I'm not really a fan of Apple.

My question is, does anyone get album art over Bluetooth from any android phone? If you do, please post phone model, android version and app you are using. Anyone tested with Nexus 6?


----------



## jrmtz85 (Dec 19, 2014)

Just got a new 2015 X3, and using the music app on my HTC One M8 I get no album art over BT. The only other music app I have is Spotify, but I haven't checked with that one.


----------



## poisike (Oct 23, 2014)

jrmtz85 said:


> Just got a new 2015 X3, and using the music app on my HTC One M8 I get no album art over BT. The only other music app I have is Spotify, but I haven't checked with that one.


Thanks for the reply!

I have done some more testing and i have not yet found a android device that can send album art to NBT.

I have tested so far and no album art over bluetooth:
Nexus 5 Android 5.0.1
Nexus 7 LTE (2013) android 4.4.4
Samsung Galaxy Note 8.0 android 4.4.2

Also tested ipad and iphone 4 and both send album art to NBT.

I did some searching and found in another forum that someone got album art using Samsung Galaxy Note 4 and Pandora app, but he did not specify what car he has (should not matter anyway). Anyone here with Note 4 and could test that?


----------



## motoridersd (Sep 10, 2014)

Hmm, I don't see why the Note 4 can do it but not your Note tablet, maybe it was something Samsung added with 4.4.4 or 5.0 (can't remember if the Note 4 has gotten Lollipop yet).

Is album art over bluetooth specific to NBT? I have CIC and also use Android. Bluetooth streaming improved a lot when I moved from an LG G3 running 4.4.2 to a Moto X running 5.01. Music controls and time information are much better with the Moto X. I tried hooking up the BF's 6 Plus to CIC over Bluetooth and we couldn't even get it to stream audio (didn't really spend much time fiddling with it).


----------



## poisike (Oct 23, 2014)

motoridersd said:


> Hmm, I don't see why the Note 4 can do it but not your Note tablet, maybe it was something Samsung added with 4.4.4 or 5.0 (can't remember if the Note 4 has gotten Lollipop yet).
> 
> Is album art over bluetooth specific to NBT? I have CIC and also use Android. Bluetooth streaming improved a lot when I moved from an LG G3 running 4.4.2 to a Moto X running 5.01. Music controls and time information are much better with the Moto X. I tried hooking up the BF's 6 Plus to CIC over Bluetooth and we couldn't even get it to stream audio (didn't really spend much time fiddling with it).


Note 4 and Nexus 6 have Bluetooth 4.1. It looks like Bluetooth 4.1 is not needed (IOS devices don't have this), but i'm assuming IOS devices have newer AVRCP profile then Android devices and i'm hoping that with Bluetooth 4.1 comes newer AVRCP version too (v1.5?).

Yes, album art over Bluetooth was added in NBT. As far as i know, CIC does not support this.


----------



## motoridersd (Sep 10, 2014)

poisike said:


> Note 4 and Nexus 6 have Bluetooth 4.1. It looks like Bluetooth 4.1 is not needed (IOS devices don't have this), but i'm assuming IOS devices have newer AVRCP profile then Android devices and i'm hoping that with Bluetooth 4.1 comes newer AVRCP version too (v1.5?).
> 
> Yes, album art over Bluetooth was added in NBT. As far as i know, CIC does not support this.


AVRCP is implemented at the OS level. Doing a quick Google search, Apple lists 1.4 as the latest supported AVRCP version (http://support.apple.com/en-us/HT3647) whereas Android supports 1.4 as of KitKat and Samsung and HTC have had 1.4 in their stacks for a little longer. It doesn't look like 1.5 specifically adds Album Art or more metadata, so it could just be that Apple implements 1.4 in such a way that BMW can get the album art.

It's also possible that Spotify doesn't serve album art over Bluetooth on Android. Their Android apps have been behind with features in the past. Other Android apps might not do it properly either.


----------



## poisike (Oct 23, 2014)

motoridersd said:


> AVRCP is implemented at the OS level. Doing a quick Google search, Apple lists 1.4 as the latest supported AVRCP version (http://support.apple.com/en-us/HT3647) whereas Android supports 1.4 as of KitKat and Samsung and HTC have had 1.4 in their stacks for a little longer. It doesn't look like 1.5 specifically adds Album Art or more metadata, so it could just be that Apple implements 1.4 in such a way that BMW can get the album art.
> 
> It's also possible that Spotify doesn't serve album art over Bluetooth on Android. Their Android apps have been behind with features in the past. Other Android apps might not do it properly either.


As far as i know, KitKat has AVRCP 1.3. AVRCP 1.4 added some extensions, it does not specify album art specifically, but if Apple is using 1.4 then this could explain missing album art on Android devices.
Bluetooth is third party standard, so i can't believe Apple added something special to it. This could cause compatibility issues and would work only with other apple devices then.
Yes i know that the app in question needs to send this information and i have asked in Spotify forums if their app sends it but i have not received any reply.

Anyway, all this is just my personal speculation and is based on the information i have been able to find on internet. For some reason device manufacturers don't want to share what exactly their devices support.


----------



## motoridersd (Sep 10, 2014)

poisike said:


> As far as i know, KitKat has AVRCP 1.3. AVRCP 1.4 added some extensions, it does not specify album art specifically, but if Apple is using 1.4 then this could explain missing album art on Android devices.
> Bluetooth is third party standard, so i can't believe Apple added something special to it. This could cause compatibility issues and would work only with other apple devices then.
> Yes i know that the app in question needs to send this information and i have asked in Spotify forums if their app sends it but i have not received any reply.
> 
> Anyway, all this is just my personal speculation and is based on the information i have been able to find on internet. For some reason device manufacturers don't want to share what exactly their devices support.


I agree, this information is very hard to find. I spent some more time trying to figure out the version in Android, and I swear I had seen 1.4 was part of KitKat, but looks like i was wrong. CyanogenMod implemented it, but stock Android does not have it. 1.3 is the default.

There was definitely a change for me from the G3 with KitKat to the Moto X with Lollipop (better track control and time reporting was fixed). Maybe Motorola implemented 1.4 in the Moto X and LG has 1.3 in their KitKat build. Hopefully someone with a 2014 Moto X and NBT can test and see if Album Art works.

Sounds like Samsung implemented 1.4 in the Note 4. I wouldn't be surprised if HTC already has it or will add it to the Lollipop update.


----------



## poisike (Oct 23, 2014)

motoridersd said:


> I agree, this information is very hard to find. I spent some more time trying to figure out the version in Android, and I swear I had seen 1.4 was part of KitKat, but looks like i was wrong. CyanogenMod implemented it, but stock Android does not have it. 1.3 is the default.
> 
> There was definitely a change for me from the G3 with KitKat to the Moto X with Lollipop (better track control and time reporting was fixed). Maybe Motorola implemented 1.4 in the Moto X and LG has 1.3 in their KitKat build. Hopefully someone with a 2014 Moto X and NBT can test and see if Album Art works.
> 
> Sounds like Samsung implemented 1.4 in the Note 4. I wouldn't be surprised if HTC already has it or will add it to the Lollipop update.


Wait, You get correct track playing time with Spotify app? What version is Your Spotify app?
With Nexus 5 (Android 5.0.1), my NBT shows always 0:00 with Spotify app (v1.9.0.1273). Google Music app shows correct playing time.


----------



## motoridersd (Sep 10, 2014)

poisike said:


> Wait, You get correct track playing time with Spotify app? What version is Your Spotify app?
> With Nexus 5 (Android 5.0.1), my NBT shows always 0:00 with Spotify app (v1.9.0.1273). Google Music app shows correct playing time.


My bad. I don't use Spotify over bluetooth, I use Google Music. Sounds like Spotify, as usual, is behind on Android. I prefer Google Music over Spotify for streaming because it does a much better job at buffering. I think I remember seeing the issue with Spotify over Bluetooth. I think I even had the wrong track information displayed on the G3. Haven't tried it on the Moto X, but will check it out later.


----------



## poisike (Oct 23, 2014)

motoridersd said:


> My bad. I don't use Spotify over bluetooth, I use Google Music. Sounds like Spotify, as usual, is behind on Android. I prefer Google Music over Spotify for streaming because it does a much better job at buffering. I think I remember seeing the issue with Spotify over Bluetooth. I think I even had the wrong track information displayed on the G3. Haven't tried it on the Moto X, but will check it out later.


I use Spotify because of their Connect feature, it works great with my Yamaha RX-A2030 receiver. I have never had problems with buffering. Now that Google has announced Cast for audio, i may consider my choice if Yamaha will support it.

Yes, there was a issue with track info getting stuck on the first track played and never updating. Turns out this was not a Spotify app issue, BMW released a update to fix this issue on NBT last December. Not sure if they released a update for CIC too.


----------



## motoridersd (Sep 10, 2014)

poisike said:


> I use Spotify because of their Connect feature, it works great with my Yamaha RX-A2030 receiver. I have never had problems with buffering. Now that Google has announced Cast for audio, i may consider my choice if Yamaha will support it.
> 
> Yes, there was a issue with track info getting stuck on the first track played and never updating. Turns out this was not a Spotify app issue, BMW released a update to fix this issue on NBT last December. Not sure if they released a update for CIC too.


There was an update for CIC in November of 2014, and that's what I'm running. I'll test and report back. It's funny that the release notes for that update still reference iOS 5 as the latest version on an iPhone.


----------



## jrmtz85 (Dec 19, 2014)

I tested Spotify and got no album art for it either. Updated to the December software update for my car.


----------



## motoridersd (Sep 10, 2014)

I tested Spotify with CIC and the Moto X with Lollipop and I get proper track info. Elapsed time is reported properly, but there is no remaining time displayed.


----------



## motoridersd (Sep 10, 2014)

jrmtz85 said:


> I tested Spotify and got no album art for it either. Updated to the December software update for my car.


Hmm. Maybe when the M8 gets Lollipop, but now I'm inclined to think it's Spotify's fault.


----------



## jrmtz85 (Dec 19, 2014)

motoridersd said:


> Hmm. Maybe when the M8 gets Lollipop, but now I'm inclined to think it's Spotify's fault.


Well, I do get the track info with name, time, etc., but not the album art (on either spotify or the music app (thought to be fair, I'm using what I guess is the HTC music app. I'll try Google Music app later)).


----------



## motoridersd (Sep 10, 2014)

jrmtz85 said:


> Well, I do get the track info with name, time, etc., but not the album art (on either spotify or the music app (thought to be fair, I'm using what I guess is the HTC music app. I'll try Google Music app later)).


We are assuming that Android 4.4.X KitKat does not have the latest AVRCP profile to transmit the album art properly, or, that the Android Spotify app doesn't do it. The only Android device that it supposedly works on is a Note 4, and it was done with Pandora.

I would try Pandora with your HTC M8. If it doesn't work, it means HTC didn't implement AVRCP 1.4 in their bluetooth stack. They might add it to Lollipop, so you'd have to wait until that rolls out to test again.


----------



## poisike (Oct 23, 2014)

I just ordered a Nexus 6 (it has BT 4.1), should receive it in a few days. Will report back if I get album art with it.


----------



## kimterran (Dec 6, 2014)

Oh, I was just looking for this thread. I swear I got album art playing Pandora on my note 3 while using Bluetooth streaming but maybe I was just imagining things cause I never saw it again. Anyone else have luck?


----------



## poisike (Oct 23, 2014)

kimterran said:


> Oh, I was just looking for this thread. I swear I got album art playing Pandora on my note 3 while using Bluetooth streaming but maybe I was just imagining things cause I never saw it again. Anyone else have luck?


I have searched a lot and only found one person claiming that he gets album art over Bluetooth from android device and he was using Note 4 (and Pandora app).

All BMW owners seem to be using iPhones... I wonder why that is?


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

brinta said:


> This discussion is the exact reason why I moved over to Apple. Tons of technical terms, programs etc used to find out why something isn't working. I am a simple user and just want things to work without having to look into things.


Indeed, I am also tempted of getting an iphone, to improve compatibility with my F30.
Maybe a 6S :rofl:


----------



## poisike (Oct 23, 2014)

Simpaty said:


> Indeed, I am also tempted of getting an iphone, to improve compatibility with my F30.
> Maybe a 6S :rofl:


I bought a iPad mini for my car, I never use it for anything else. The bad news is that the BMW apps connection is buggy at best. Almost every time you get into car, you need to open the app on iPad for idrive to recognize it. IOS has so many limitations (apps can't run in background) so its not really convenient to use it with BMW. I believe it could be a lot better if BMW would finally support Android...


----------



## James57 (May 5, 2008)

I'd never switch over to iOS just so I could get album art over BT or use the dodgy and limited BMW Apps. Seriously? Actually, I'd lose the ability to flash a tune on my car because there is no MHD Flasher for iOS, only Android.


----------



## clearlin (Sep 29, 2015)

yes,i also get album art over Bluetooth from Android phone,but it always take me lot time,but i do not have anothor ideal to solve!


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

clearlin said:


> yes,i also get album art over Bluetooth from Android phone,but it always take me lot time,but i do not have anothor ideal to solve!


can you please tell me what phone you have and on what Android version?
Also, are you using Spotify?


----------



## mcleod52 (Jan 29, 2015)

I am running a Nexus 5 running 5.1.1 and have never got album art - I use Google Music, Amazon Music and Pandora. Primary source for tunes for me is the thumb drive in the console and I get album art there


----------



## ad78 (Jan 19, 2011)

whoever gets album art using "bluetooth" on android is delusional! i tried so many android phones including the latest ones and they are not working. i asked my wife if we can swap phones and she is good. i gave my S6 edge plus gold and im using 6 plus. all is compatible via bluetooth. album art shows on pandora, soundcloud, spotify, amazon prime


----------



## mcleod52 (Jan 29, 2015)

I will have to try my iPhone on the commute home


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

Today there was an update from Spotify for my Android that gave me hope, but nope...not yet.

You can read more about it here

http://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1180145


----------



## poisike (Oct 23, 2014)

Simpaty said:


> Today there was an update from Spotify for my Android that gave me hope, but nope...not yet.
> 
> You can read more about it here
> 
> http://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1180145


Currently Spotify on Android only works with the new 7 series (new NBT EVO HU) over Bluetooth and that's why it shows up in BMW Connected app for Android. Older Idrives probably don't have the required BT profiles for this to work.

But there is hope that older hardware will get Spotify app on Android over USB connection...


----------



## kmersh (Oct 13, 2015)

A colleague got the Nexus 5x and it did not transmit any album art from Google Music on his 2015 X5 nor did it transfer any album art from Music stored on the device.


----------



## tblackley (Oct 29, 2015)

*Android 6.0 / Nexus 6/6P*

First Post, but wanted to give everyone a bit more info.

Android 6.0 (M) now runs Bluez AVRCP 1.5. This will easily allow for Album Art to be coded into any of the empty metadata fields that are passed from the application to the car display.

The Bluetooth Stack inside the ConnectedDrive system is already set to receive the cover art (as it works perfectly from iOS devices) Android just needs to step it up a bit with the customizations such as this.

This isn't anything that can me manually changed as all if it is controlled inside the system kernel.

We just have to wait for Google to finally include it their kernel updates.


----------



## kmersh (Oct 13, 2015)

tblackley said:


> First Post, but wanted to give everyone a bit more info.
> 
> Android 6.0 (M) now runs Bluez AVRCP 1.5. This will easily allow for Album Art to be coded into any of the empty metadata fields that are passed from the application to the car display.
> 
> ...


Granted, I am not the most technically proficient, so does that mean that the capability to pass through Album Art is there but that Google or the OEM has to enable the feature, it is not just part of the standard?


----------



## tblackley (Oct 29, 2015)

*A Bit of Clarity*



kmersh said:


> Granted, I am not the most technically proficient, so does that mean that the capability to pass through Album Art is there but that Google or the OEM has to enable the feature, it is not just part of the standard?


So to clarify. Android OS already has the capability and DOES pass album art to a slew of vehnicles and devices because the manufactures work within Android's Bluetooth API guidelines. Apple's iOS and Google's Android both send MetaData the same way which is very clearly spec'd in AVRCP. The problem lies in the fact that Album Art is passed through bluetooth using one of the empty channels in the ACRCP profile. BMW ConnectedDrive engineers worked with Apple to code the ConnectedDrive system to pull the art out of the stream but apparently didn't do the same with Google and the Android Dev team.

All they have to do is really update their software to allow the image path stream from what ever channel Google has selected in the AVRCP profile. I've been doing a lot of research on this and clearly has gone from an Android issue to the Car manufacturer not playing well with others.


----------



## kmersh (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks for the clarification.

So, I guess the best that we can do is wait and see.


----------



## tb1 (Nov 14, 2008)

It does not work with my Nexus 6P running 6.0.


----------



## acme64 (Nov 12, 2015)

I just updated my system with the UPD07012.Bin from the site. using my z3 compact over usb and mp3's with the album art embedded it *does *display the art. it does *not *over bluetooth at all, weather playing the mp3 or using google music to stream it.
I have the stock stereo.
Hope this helps


----------



## poisike (Oct 23, 2014)

acme64 said:


> I just updated my system with the UPD07012.Bin from the site. using my z3 compact over usb and mp3's with the album art embedded it *does *display the art. it does *not *over bluetooth at all, weather playing the mp3 or using google music to stream it.
> I have the stock stereo.
> Hope this helps


Do you have CIC, NBT or NBT EVO in car?


----------



## acme64 (Nov 12, 2015)

poisike said:


> Do you have CIC, NBT or NBT EVO in car?


I...uh...It's an automatic?


----------



## poisike (Oct 23, 2014)

acme64 said:


> I...uh...It's an automatic?


I was asking because UPD07012 looks newer then what BMW website shows for my NBT. Did some searching and found that it's for Mini? What car do you have?


----------

